# Need Help- New Rv Time?



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok- I currently have 2010 312bh and I love the outback so I would like to stay with keystone. Need some advice on a new rv - only have 1 kid and she don't use the bunk house much. Just to sleep- so I migHt as well use the extra space!

Couple things I want

King bed
Outside kitchen
Travel trailer
Recliners 
More slides the better

What have you seen out there i should look at?


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

We went from a bunkhouse to a 298RE for much the same reason - the DS didn't really need the bunks anymore. We like the 298RE because it has opposing slides in the back of the trailer that really open up the space. We also like the big picture window in the back so we can view the great outdoors!

It does only have a queen bed, in fact it is a short queen. The chairs are rockers, not recliners. The DS really likes the air mattress on the sofa, just have to start the generator so he can air it up and down (we boondock 98% of the time.)

Keystone makes a Cougar with a similar floorplan, but the master bedroom has a bed slide, instead of the wardrobe slide, and both of the slides in the back are double-room. Has a cool penisula kitchen as well. Not sure of the outdoor kitchen, though.

Mike


----------



## kahr (Feb 16, 2012)

We also purchased the Outback 298re and love the floor plan. You can substitute the chairs for a second sofa in the living room area, which would give you anouther queen bed. We actually did this when we ordered and there was no additional cost.


----------

